# peroneal tendon debridement



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 9, 2015)

Op note:
Peroneus brevis had a small raised peripheral split tear, it almost appeared to be tenosynovitis and not truly a tear.  This was debrided with a pickups and dissecting scissors.  We visualized the peroneal tendon well distal to fibular tip and found no evidence of further pathology.  No evidence of a full tear of the peroneus brevis or longus.  The tendon sheaths were irrigated out, no evidence of further pathology.  The tendons were placed back into the groove and then the peroneal retinaculum repaired with a series of #2 FiberWire and #1 Vicryl sutures.  

Been suggested 11043, 28200 and unlisted.....thoughts? 

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 15, 2015)

thoughts?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 15, 2015)

Possibly 28220 which includes tenosynovectomy under AAOS GSD.  Was the final DX tenosynovitis?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 15, 2015)

dx given pre/post: peroneal tendon tear.....


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 15, 2015)

Since the pre and post op diagnosis is peroneal tendon tear and the surgeon is placing the tendons back into the groove after debridement and repairing the peroneal retinaculum which binds the tendons in place, it sounds like your first inclination of 28200 might apply.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 16, 2015)

thank you


----------

